# ADF Help



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

So, I have a post about their care... now I need help. I ended up with an ADF on Friday night (it's a long story). She was in a bowl being QT'd and then I planned on putting her in with Neptune (who is super laid back). Then I decided to split my 10 g tank and put Neptune, 1 snail and the frog Beatrix on one side, and Marius and 1 snail on the other. At this point, I want to wait to expose Marius to a snail until I can be here to watch him all day to make sure he doesn't attack it. 

Long story short. I split to 10 g and put the 4 mystery snails on one side (until I can move them around) and Beatrix the frog on the other. She had not eaten in her bowl, so I hoped it would encourage her to eat (more room, and more hiding places. This was late Saturday night, after I was positive the Instant Ocean Holdfast epoxy on the divider was dry. On Sunday, she still had not eaten and the bloodworms and frog pellets were just laying there (i put them on large white stones so they were easy to see). I thought maybe if I got her a buddy she might be more inclined to eat, so I went to PetSmart and got her a buddy. Normally, I would QT but Beatrix had come from the same tank earlier last week so I know if there's something in the tank, she already had it. 

This morning, I found one of the frogs dead (don't know which one). I checked the parameters of the tank. Ammonia is fine, but nitrates and nitrites are just above safe (used a strip test for nitrates and nitrites and liquid for ammonia). I quickly did a 2 gallon water change. The other frog is hiding and it took me forever to find it. It's not really swimming around either, I watched for a good 30 minutes and there was no movement. I moved the plant it was hiding in slightly and just saw it move its leg. I have no idea what to do. I will say when I got to PetSmart a bunch of frogs were dead in the tank on Sunday. I think the one i got and another were the only two alive. I was a little concerned, but brushed it off that she had already been exposed to it if it was something. I've also been told by coworkers that ADF's die nonstop, and are really hard to keep alive. So, I suppose there could just be something in the tank. I know Ich was in that tank a few months ago. (the benefits of working there). 

Any suggestions? I would love to try to save the one I still have.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We don't always get to them in time to help them, and if they weren't in the best of shape when you got them, it's really hit or miss on whether or not you can get them to bounce back.

When I bought Pancake, the other frog wouldn't eat, and passed away about 2-3 days later.

The only solid advice that I can offer is to keep trying to get the surviving frog to eat.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Coworkers say: "Adf's die nonstop, and really very hard to keep alive"....... 
that is not encouraging.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

oops, scratch the "very"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

isochronism said:


> Coworkers say: "Adf's die nonstop, and really very hard to keep alive".......
> that is not encouraging.


+1

I knew I was forgetting something!

If they "died non-stop" there wouldn't be much of a demand for them in the pet trade, and they wouldn't have a lifespan of over 10 years, HOWEVER, Amphibians are very sensitive to water quality and toxins... which should say something about their shipping and housing conditions (no offense)


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> +1
> 
> I knew I was forgetting something!
> 
> If they "died non-stop" there wouldn't be much of a demand for them in the pet trade, and they wouldn't have a lifespan of over 10 years, HOWEVER, Amphibians are very sensitive to water quality and toxins... which should say something about their shipping and housing conditions (no offense)


Could the rise in nitrates and nitrites have caused the death? Both were at the shade just past safe. Which, I know is not good, but I wouldn't think it would be deadly. 

The tank's temperature is 78 degrees.

I figure if this one survives for a few more days AND I see it eat, I'll get it another one so its not alone. But, only after I move at least a few of the mystery snails to other tanks. 

When I originally wanted one about a year ago my manager told me not to get one because they are hard to keep alive. So, I decided I wouldn't get one... then I ended up with one through a long series of unfortunate events. It's weird because people who I know who have them, do not take very good care of them and they just keep on trucking along. I try really hard with this one, and fail it dies.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if it was a sudden spike, then yes, that could've contributed.

Although, it may have been the "Lemony Snickett" frog that passed, depending on the condition it was in when it came to you, the damage may've been done.

I find them fairly easy keepers, but I also had my ACFs first for almost 5 months now, the care is similar.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

It could've been either of them. Although, I never really noticed the coincidence, but wasn't the mother of the Baudelaire children named Beatrix? Ha. The poor girls really did have a series of unfortunate events, that may have led to her demise. I named her after Beatrix Potter, who I always want to name as the writer of the Wind in The Willows, even though I know she wasn't. 

There still is a survivor, but I am worried the survivor won't make it long. I still have not seen him/her eat. I have noticed the food is missing, but I thought that Beatrix was eating previously, then discovered it was just getting moved under the large white rocks. I can not find the survivor this afternoon, but he/she was there this morning.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

usually when they're that badly off when I get them, I put them on sand or bare bottom, less crevices for their food to fall into. Then, once they realize there's regular food, and a little stronger, it doesn't matter quite as much what you put them on.


----------

